# The PC does a great prep job!



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

For those of you that worry about taking delivery of a new BMW with swirled paint, the PC does a great job preparing the cars. My new 335is didn't have a swirl or a scratch on it when I took delivery. In contrast, I have seen new BMWs (and Lexus as well) with swirled paint sitting in the showrooms. Dealer preparation can be inconsistent. 

I would trust the PC over any dealership.


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree my car was flawless when I picked it up and PCD and I did a Eurodelivery so it was no clean when I dropped it off in Germany! (I drive 600 niles in the Deutschland)


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I was very happy with PCD too. They pointed out a tiny chip in the paint I did not see and then offered to fix it. That took an hour or so but saved me a lot of time versus taking it to the dealer. My only complaint is they did not put windshield washer fluid in. I don't know how them missed it but they did. I did not notice until a week later when the washer didn't work. I would much rather have the car delivered professionally and fill the washer tank myself.

Jim


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

My E91 is jet black - and we all know how easy it is to get subtle swirls and almost transparent scratches in that color, right? Well my PC prep must have been done with a lot of care because my car looked like someone had poured clear cooking oil all over it - shiny, deep, sexy black! 

Doug


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hasek9339 said:


> I agree my car was flawless when I picked it up and PCD and I did a Eurodelivery so it was no clean when I dropped it off in Germany! (I drive 600 niles in the Deutschland)


This post makes me happy! :thumbup: Can't wait to see my baby in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## bfv (Sep 30, 2010)

Just drove back after PCD, Sparkling clean car, hand washed and waxed! Nothin to worry.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

bfv said:


> Just drove back after PCD, Sparkling clean car, hand washed and waxed! Nothin to worry.


Expecting a write up stat!


----------

